# Bears



## MilesMom

We are taking Miles and Chase to Mammoth Lakes for 8 days this month. Along my research on trails and things to do with the dogs, I have learned that there are frequent black bear sightings... we have never come across one in our hiking adventures before...

This makes me very nervous. We do have the E collar which gives me some comfort, and I plan to get a bear bell before we go. I've read up on bear cans/ bins, not leaving food in the car etc and we are staying in a cabin instead of camping. What I am really nervous about is coming across one while we are hiking. 

Has anyone encountered a bear or mountain lion with their Vizlsa? Any words of wisdom?


----------



## mlwindc

No experience with bears and vizslas, but we always packed bear spray with us too when we went out in the back country. I imagine if we are going with Wilson, we would bring our ecollars, bear spray and first aid kit too, just to be safe


----------



## R E McCraith

3yrs ago on a morning bird hunt in the UP with PIKE - I heard the bear hounds and recalled PIKE - hook him up & a black bear runs by 50yds away - 2min back 2 the truck & 15+ hounds run by - both got my attention !!!!!! that is why recall & whoa will save your pups life - my hosts dave & luanne just along 4 the walk - never asked again - why I carry a very large handgun into the field - same in eastren KY 4 grouse - the bears are there - out west where we hunt - high brass will take care of what ever we meet - MM as 2 bear bells ? some may come 2 the sound out of curiosity - I have never shot fur - but carry a side arm that should put them down - check the local laws before you carry a side arm in the open !!


----------



## tknafox2

We have a cabin in Mammoth, and are there frequently in Bear season. Our dogs, V's and Weimaraner did their share of barking at the bears, but were smart enough to stay very clear. The Cabin is surrounded by the National Forest, and we make daily hikes up into the woods... The dogs could get very nervous when they came across areas that, I can only assume, had strong scent... They were smart enough to recognize a threat. Watch the body language, When the tail goes between the legs, it is a dead give away that they are insecure.
IT IS THE COYOTES that really scare ME!!! They are sneaky, and work in packs... The are cunning, and will send in a pup to tease your dog away from safety and then attack him. The locals have a saying," an off leash dog is coyote bait! Coyotes really makes me nervous when we are there, any time of year.
Our Bloodhound Pearl is more Brave, than smart with bears, she has chased them to the top of our hill (behind the cabin) and tree'd at least 2. But she had a stand off with 2 coyotes one morning just at dawn. She was barking her warning at them and they just stood their ground sizing her up. 

I've Been told that if you DO run into a bear, or even Coyotes, Make your self VERY BIG, and Loud, to frighten them away.


----------



## organicthoughts

We deal with bear, cougar and wolves every time we go out in the bush which is twice a day and it really isn't much of a concern. Cougars I'm more weary of than bears because if you encounter them it likely means they are interested in you. Black bears are mainly pests and if they are anything like they are here they will be weary of humans and hunters and they will bolt the second you are near. Just make lots of noise and try to prevent the dogs from chasing.


----------



## MeandMy3

I was just reading in our local paper where a dog saved his owner's son from a black bear. The dog survived the actual attack but eventually didn't make it.  The area wasn't too far from our lake home in MN so now that makes me nervous. To add to the story, the bear had cubs and another male bear approached at the same time this man and dog were out walking.


----------



## texasred

Not personal knowledge with bears, but animals in general are more protective when they have babies close by. Even deer will stomp a dog, if they are to close to her fawns. If your in a pasture and a cow is giving you and/or your dog a little to much attention, there is a very good chance she has a calf resting close by.


----------



## MilesMom

Thanks for all the feedback. Not sure if I feel better or worse... but at least more knowledgeable


----------



## R E McCraith

MM - out the front door 4 PIKE is the biggest threat this year - rabbits every where - meens the cyotes will be back - whistle - E collar & recall without ? protects him


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Make a lot of noise. Oquirrh is curious but very cautious when we see wildlife. We've seen bears and he never tried to chase them. We've encountered coyotes and he is scared of them. I honestly wouldn't worry about it too much, just be on the lookout while you are out. Be ready if you encounter something. We carry bear spray in highly populated bear areas.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

I have had two encounters with bears with my V's.

My first encounter was back in the early 1980's, with my first V - Shonie. We were on a week long back packing trip out of Mineral King. On the fourth day, and about 30+ miles into our week, we made camp in a large meadow and shared a campsite with a gentleman and his grandson. He shared some of his fresh caught trout for some of my single malt scotch. Not to far away from us was a group of 15 or so Sierra Clubbers. Had met a back country ranger on the trail that day and he told me that bears were active in the area and to be sure to hang my food from a tree. No bear boxes where we camped.

Well we shared an early dinner hung our food, and to sleep early. Around 10:00 Shonie woke me up barking, very not like her, but something was disturbing her. Got up and saw 2 bears, working as a team, to get the Sierra Clubs food out the tree it was hung on. Put Shonie on her lead, kept her close, but she continued to bark eventually scaring the bears away. Then I caught all kinds of grief from the Sierra Club people for having brought a dog into the back country. Pointed out that her barking had scared away the bears and saved their food, but they weren't having any of that. Two hours later the bears were back, Shonie barking again. Quieted her down and let the bears get the Sierra Clubs food out of the tree. Two hours after that the bears were back again and this time they went for my food, and they were no longer afraid of Shonie's barking. Just marched in, one climbed the tree, went out on the limb to far and broke it off, food and bear falling to the ground. They then proceeded to dine on my food and drink my single malt. Was a long hungry hike out.

The second time, with my second V-Nikolai, on another week long Sierra trip, stopped for the night at a high alpine meadow and shared a camp, with a couple of through hikers on the John Muir Trail. Took Nikolai's pack off him and just let him wonder around. Set up camp, had dinner and was sharing a campfire with the through hikers as it got dark. Nikolai had his dinner and had wondered off exploring. Next thing I saw was Nikolai, running at full speed out of the trees, across the meadow and stream, with a big Black Bear in hot pursuit. Then disappearing into another stand of trees across the meadow. The three of us just watched open mouthed at the scene. Fast Vizsla being chased by just as fast bear. But we all know V's have endurance and bears do not.  Said to myself, "it was sure nice having him while I did, was sure going to miss him." :'( Wasn't really much I could do except sit there. I sure wasn't going after him in the fast approaching darkness with a bear in the vicinity. All turned out for the best. About 45 minutes later Nikolai comes loping back into camp, comes up next to me and just curls up at my feet with what looked like a very satisfied grin on his face. Never saw the bear again.


----------



## Jallen2014

Bo my VZ live in the Appalachian Mountains and yes there are bears, Coyotes you name it... but Bo, Harley (my Tennessee Treeing dog) and Jade the Boxer make a pretty good team vs and of them. I've only witnessed one scene when my 3-furry kids shush away a pack of Coyos and it was impressive. My furry kids turned evil, and I let them. Always carry bear spray (which is equal to pepper spray) it also works for any other large animal.


----------



## organicthoughts

I encounter bears regularly on hikes. Have had some close (10 feet and under) encounters, and all times my dog stops and barks real deep. Bear normally scurries off and dog comes back to me proud as a peach.


----------

